# Steering Problem



## montu (Apr 12, 2004)

My brother has a 1986 300ZX. The car drifts going down the highway. You have to correct from running off the road. It does not do it constantly. I believe it follows a pattern and then starts heading that way. It does not pull. It just drifts. The tires are fairly new. We took a look at the toe in the front today. One side seems to be toe-out more than the other. It is probably not more than 1/16th of inch. Would this make the car behave in this manner?

There is a noise coming from the rack when you hit a bump or turn the wheel when the car is stationary. He had new tie rods put on. The rack is not leaking. I do not think these problems are related but I could be wrong.

What are your opinions and thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Are these directional tires? Also could be the suspension is shot. Of course if the suspension hasn't been replaced before now would be a good time. You might want to change out the struts, shocks, springs, and bushings. How many miles does the Z have on it? It could very well be directional tires. They road track so that would explain why it only does it sometimes.

And the noise might not be the rack. The Z31s (as do most other cars) tend to clink and clank a bit. It could just be the suspension is out. Check your fluid levels also.


----------



## montu (Apr 12, 2004)

No, they are not directional. The car has 240,000 miles on it. The suspension seems fine. His other Z had over 300,000 miles on it and did not experience this sort of issue. I know he replaced the shocks in the rear and bushings in the front. He would just like to start with the simple stuff before spending all that money. This is his 5th Z car he has owned. He does a lot of work himself.

Thanks!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hummm is there any slack in the steering?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

3 problems that my car had , one of which it still has , was that the passenger side spindle was bent from being curbed one too many times , and another was bad rack bushings. I replaced the entire passenger side strut assembly , but I haven't replaced the rack bushings yet , so the car still wanders on the highwway , but it no longer pulls as bad as it did , especially over "crowned" roads. I've also had camber issues from the rear springs sagging , which was temporarily fixed with an extension insert kit.Cost me $10. One thing I've noticed about Zs is the suspension seems to be very sensitive to age , unlike some other cars I've had. You may be experienceing similar problems , especially since your car has a few more miles than mine. I'm having problems at 162,000 miles , you being at 240,000 I can only imagine the problems the suspension is having right now.


----------



## montu (Apr 12, 2004)

No slack in the steering.


----------



## montu (Apr 12, 2004)

Did the spindle issues cause the steering wheel to vibrate? The steering wheel in my brother's car is perfectly fine.

Do you think the rack bushings will fix the problem?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The bushings could fix the proble. How do they look? Have you inspected them?


----------



## montu (Apr 12, 2004)

I will have to ask him to inspect them if he has not already.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm in doubt that it could be the bushings causing the steering issues but they could be the noise you are hearing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I'm in doubt that it could be the bushings causing the steering issues but they could be the noise you are hearing.


My bushings are loose enough that the rack slides around when I turn the wheel. One side effect of that is that you will notice the steering wheel never stays in the same place.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

montu said:


> Did the spindle issues cause the steering wheel to vibrate? The steering wheel in my brother's car is perfectly fine.
> 
> Do you think the rack bushings will fix the problem?


Nope , no vibrations , just pulling in odd directions , even when the road appeared smooth.


----------



## montu (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a good point. I think his steering wheel has moved slightly.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah then it would be the bushings good point [email protected] I would also agree in that case it is the bushings.


----------

